# <3 Muffin <3



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Well, Muffin is a woman of many flaws, and I feel like I don't give her enough attention on these forums compared to the other two, so here is a thread dedicated to her 

We have begun to bond again over this summer, with me being home all day. She is definitely my fiance's bird, she has chosen him as her human, but when he is not around I guess I am good enough for her 

We cherish every day with her because we honestly don't know what is possibly going on in that little grey body or how she even functions daily. We don't know her history and can only imagine, but she has such a HUGE personality for such a small animal and she always keeps us on our toes! She loves to get into everything and is definitely very stubborn. She is very loving and you can tell she enjoys our company 

Out of all of her features, I think I love her donut ears the most 









She loves her head rubs!!





*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*LOL, donut ears!! Aw, Muffin is a sweetheart  You gotta love cockatiels*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your Muffin, she's absolutely precious and a very happy birdie, it really looks like she's smiling in a few of those pics!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww little Miss Muffin is an absolute doll and she has such a sweet and humble face. So lovable!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

So cute, she is precious!!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh Jill, this thread has cracked me up! She is such a cute little stinker!! Doughnut ears :laughing: I have never seen a cockatiel with the feathers like that around her ears, are they like that all of the time? 

You definitely seem to be winning her over, Mike seems to have some competition coming for sure *


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe Muffin does choose yor fiamce as her favorite. But from these photos, you are getting along with her quite well also.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


CuteLittleBirdies said:



Oh my gosh Jill, this thread has cracked me up! She is such a cute little stinker!! Doughnut ears :laughing: I have never seen a cockatiel with the feathers like that around her ears, are they like that all of the time? 

Click to expand...

Yup, they've always been like that! since we've had her at least, we got her May 2013 and she's gone through 2 molts so I just don't think her feathers are ever going to grow in there *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Muffin is SO adorable -- I'm glad to see you gave her a thread devoted exclusively to her, Jill!  
I think her little "donut" ears are just as cute as they can be. 

It does appear that "Daddy's girl" is tolerating Momma quite well when he isn't around. *


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

Muffin is a sweetie!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Cute little Muffin. She is quite the character!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a sweetie


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Muffin is so cute I could eat her! Just kidding..muffin. LOL. She is really adorable. It looks like she smiled for the second and third pic. Sweet girl.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I love the 6th and 7th pictures. She site is snuggling up to you. Not sure about the whole daddy's girl thing though. Seems like you have a pretty strong bond between the two of you. She really is gorgeous, and her donut ears are precious. I have never seen any bird like that. It's so cool. I think it's really nice of you to make a thread entirely for little Muffin. It looks like she enjoyed every minute of it. Enjoy her Jill, you two obviously love each other a great deal.

-Kristen


----------

